# Rahmengröße Radon Scart Light 10.0



## sunchillgrill (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Radsportfans,

ich plane den Kauf eines Scart Light 10.0. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nun bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, welche Rahmengröße für mich optimal ist.
Bin 1,74m groß, Schrittlänge beträgt 82 cm. Optimale Rahmengröße wäre lt. Rechner ein 54er Rahmen.

Das Scart Light 10.0 gibt es in 52 und 56.
Habe bereits zwei mal über radon/ bikediscount nachgefragt und zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen erhalten. Dadurch bin ich jetzt noch etwas unsicherer als vorher. Sind die Unterschiede so gering, dass es egal wäre für welchen Rahmen ich mich entscheide?
.
Was meint ihr? Wäre euch für eure Hilfe dankbar!

Grüße
sunchillgrill


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Januar 2016)

sunchillgrill schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radsportfans,
> 
> ich plane den Kauf eines Scart Light 10.0.
> 
> ...



Hi,

wie immer ist eine Beurteilung nicht zu 100% optimal. Der Scart Light Rahmen hat eine recht gemäßigte Geometrie - wenn Du also lt. Rechner bzw. Empfehlung zwischen zwei Größen liegen solltest, kannst Du dich recht gut an folgende Faustregel orientieren:

kleinerer Rahmen = sportlich/agiler/wendiger
größerer Rahmen = laufruhiger, stabiler und besser für längere Touren

Ich würde aufgrund der Körpergröße jedoch zum 52er raten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchillgrill (4. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!  Habe die ganze Zeit auch eher zu dem kleineren Rahmen tendiert. Deine Meinung hat das nochmal bestätigt,  da ich das Rad eher fitnessmäßig nutzen möchte und eher selten richtig lange Touren plane.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## sunchillgrill (6. Januar 2016)

Habe noch eine Frage bezüglich der Luftfedergabel des Radon Scart 10.0. Wie oft muss man bei dieser Gabel den Luftdruck nachjustieren?  Habe bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit Luftfedern. Mir wäre es schon wichtig dass diese relativ wartungsarm ist. Sollte ich mich  dann doch eher für das Scart 9.0 mit stahlfeder  entscheiden?  Fahre ca.  60km-100km pro Woche.  Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel? Im Voraus Besten Dank!


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2016)

Eine Luftfedergabel ist dicht. Daher mußt Du diese nur einmal auf den korrekten Wert aufpumpen und hast dann ganz lange Ruhe (wir sprechen hier von Jahren).


----------

